# Real Updates



## spartanrob (Apr 19, 2002)

Is there anywhere to get real updates and not opinions? What is the current status and is there a timeline as to when a final decision will be made?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

spartanrob said:


> Is there anywhere to get real updates and not opinions? What is the current status and is there a timeline as to when a final decision will be made?


Real updates come in the way of news releases which are posted here. To make it easier, we will try and preface the news releases with "News Release" in the thread title so you know which threads contain official info.

The latest is that they are close to an agreement but other than that everything is pretty hush hush.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks Chris, Although i like to read the banter, i also crave real news.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

spartanrob said:


> Is there anywhere to get real updates and not opinions?


There is no such thing as something that is not an opinion.

For example, for years, people were under the impression that there was something objective about the conventional wisdom that eating more fat either a) was primarily responsible for how overweight you are, or b) was bad for your health.

In actuality, there is exactly zero scientific evidence of this (for example, Dr. Schwarzbein once did research to find the specific studies, and was surprised to find they don't exist - and subsequently wrote a book about that).

The public impression of this all dates back to a Senate committe of Senator McGovern, where a compromise was made between competing lobbyists for different food industries.

The point is that - especially in the 21st Century - what people call "truth" is actually only what most people believe.

If you turn on Channel 170 at some point in the future and see Nickolodeon programming, then I'm willing to bet that your opinion will be that the dispute was settled.

Until that point, everything is opinion.

And also after that point as well.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 19, 2002)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

spartanrob said:


> Is there anywhere to get real updates and not opinions? What is the current status and is there a timeline as to when a final decision will be made?


How about this instead. I've started placing the little "post" icon on threads with news reports just like the one on this post. Hope it helps.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 19, 2002)

I think it's a great addition.


----------

